# Hackers-Blackbook



## Waschbär43 (11 März 2004)

ACHTUNG 

wenn man auf Internet-Seite " w*w.spezialreporte.de/Hackers-Blackbook " bestellt und bezahlt erhält man keine Lieferung.
Weder auf telefonische Anfragen oder Fax oder E-Mail wird reagiert.
Die Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft haben schon Ermittlungen aufgenommen.


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (11 März 2004)

Wer sich dass kauft hats auch nicht besser verdient...


----------



## klatsche (16 März 2004)

Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich dass kauft hats auch nicht besser verdient...



 :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2004)

Das "Buch" (wenn man es so nennen will) ist minderwertiger Müll.

http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1914.php

http://ciao.de/spezialreporte_de_blackbook__Test_1552652

http://www.tnt-factory.de/tntf.htm


----------

